# Caisse nationale / primaire d'assurance maladie / de santé



## shreck2

Hola a todos! Necesito saber cómo se traduce "Caisse nationale d'assurance maladie" en español. Sé que hace referencia a la Seguridad Social, pero necesito saber si existe un nombre exacto.
Gracias!!


----------



## grandluc

¿Estás seguro de que no es la "caisse primaire d'assurance maladie", el organismo que gestiona las prestaciones sanitarias de la seguridad social a nivel local? (Es la única que conozco)


----------



## shreck2

Pues me temo que no... mira, lo he sacado de un artículo de Le Monde:

http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-3224,36-925341@51-915608,0.html


Si fuera "primaire", ¿cómo lo traducirías?

Gracias por responder!


----------



## grandluc

Lo siento, solo puedo explicarte lo que es: cuando vas al médico, a la farmacia, al hospital... si tienes que pagar algo, ellos te devuelven el dinero a cambio de la receta y del formulario relleno... y no conozco el sistema español.


----------



## Tina.Irun

shreck2 said:


> Pues me temo que no... mira, lo he sacado de un artículo de Le Monde:
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-3224,36-925341@51-915608,0.html
> 
> 
> Si fuera "primaire", ¿cómo lo traducirías?
> 
> Gracias por responder!



La Caisse nationale d´Assurance maladie est instituée au niveau national.
Elle a deux rôles: 
- assurer le financement des assurances maladie, maternité, décès,   acccidents du travail et maladies professionnelles et
- maintenir l´équilibre financier de ces régimes.

Espero que esta explicación te ayude.


----------



## Tina.Irun

shreck2 said:


> Hola a todos! Necesito saber cómo se traduce "Caisse nationale d'assurance maladie" en español. Sé que hace referencia a la Seguridad Social, pero necesito saber si existe un nombre exacto.
> Gracias!!



No creo que se pueda cambiar el nombre, sólo traducirlo, al ser particular a Francia. 

Debe corresponder en España al _Instituto Nacional de la Seguridad_
_Social_.


----------



## Paciente

Si me permites, creo que las funciones de la CNAM se parecen más a las de la Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social, es decir el organismo responsable de la financiación de la Seguridad Social. En el artículo además se tratan de operaciones económicas para luchar contra el déficit crónico del sistema de salud francés, una ley más después de las muchas que se han promulgado desde los 80...

Funciones del INSS como la jubilación o las prestaciones familiares y sociales son gestionados por otros organismos en Francia, donde la Seguridad Social se divide en 4 ramas principales !


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Por lo que indicas, sería mas bien la "Secretaría de Estado de la Seguridad Social"  que tiene, entre otras competencias: 
"la dirección y coordinación de la gestión de los recursos financieros y gastos de la Seguridad Social".

La gestión del Sistema de SS español la realizan, entre otros, 3 entes públicos, adscritos a la Secretaría de Estado de la Seguridad Social:
el Instituto Nacional de la Seguridad Social (INSS),  la Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social (TGSS) y el Instituto Social de la Marina (ISM).

¿Es correcto?


----------



## Paciente

http://www.seg-social.es/inicio/?MIval=cw_usr_view_Folder&LANG=1&ID=48225

Tampoco soy un experto, pero según este organigrama, la secretaria de estado es lo que coordina todo, la dirección de la seguridad social que depende del ministerio de trabajo... El equivalente en Francia es la Direction de la Sécurité Sociale, que depende de varios ministerios...

El organismo responable de la financiación no es la Secretaría de Estado (sólo coordina, ya que es un "mini-ministerio") sino la Tesorería General...


----------



## shreck2

Excelente. Muchísimas gracias por todos vuestros comentarios y aclaraciones. Creo que Tesorería de la Seguridad Social sería bastante acertado entonces. 
Saludos!


----------



## napadelo

bonjour tt le monde,

je me doute déjà que cela n'existera suremt pas étant donné que c'est un systeme spécifique à la france ms qq connait un équvalent en espagnol de la CPAM?

merci d'avance


----------



## Domtom

Debe de ser algo así como

_"Sección de Retribuciones y Seguridad Social"_ 

o más ampliamente la

_"Seguridad Social"_

u otra de sus secciones.

Pero me apresuro a decir que el grueso de la Seguridad Social se lo lleva el _Régimen General_, se habla pues de, el

_Régimen General de la Seguridad Social_ (RGSS).

Por ejemplo, un asalariado que trabaje para un ayuntamiento, una empresa de albañilería, una imprenta, un hotel, una fábrica de coches, de cajas de madera, de ropa y casi que de cualquier otra cosa, etc., cotiza al RGSS. Es decir, comprende la mayoría de los trabajos.

Después también está por ejemplo el

Régimen Especial Agrario de la Seguridad Social,

para quienes trabajan en el campo.


Por supuesto debes esperar otras opiniones.


----------



## Paciente

La CPAM est l'organisme où on s'inscrit à la sécurité sociale, où on met à jour sa carte vitale, et où s'inscrit à des régimes spéciaux (invalidité,etc...)
Ces tâches en fait sont gèrées par les Administraciones Provinciales de la Tesorería de la Seguridad Social, même si elles transitent par les Centros de Salud...

Tu peux traduire par "Tesorería Provincial de la Seguridad Social" (pour faire plus court)


----------



## napadelo

gracias a vosotros !


----------



## Paciente

Quelques explications sur le système de santé espagnol :

En Espagne, les médecins privés ne sont pas remboursés par la Sécurité Sociale (ce qui est une particularité française). Le système de santé espagnol fonctionne à travers de Centres de Santé Publics (Centro de Salud ou Ambulatorio) disséminés dans les villes et les villages. Pour aller donc chez le médecin en Espagne et être remboursé par la Sécu, il faut prendre rendez-vous dans le centre de son quartier et la consultation y est totalement gratuite à condition d'avoir sa carte d'assuré.

Conclusion : 
Si on arrive en Espagne, il faut aller s'inscrire avec sa carte européenne d'assurance maladie dans le Centro de Salud de son quartier le plus vite possible, sinon cela peut devenir très compliqué administrativement pour voir un médecin...

Il y a aussi cette publication...

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=552828


----------



## Domtom

-
La _Generalitat de Catalunya_ (= gouvernement autonome de Catalogne) gestiona la Seguridad Social para Cataluña ; así, existe el

_Departament de Sanitat i Seguretat Social_. (como véis, está en catalán)

Si resides en Cataluña, te dan una tarjeta (que se correspondería a vuestra _“carte d’assurance maladie”_ , llamada popularmente “carta vitale”), que es la _“tarja de cobertura sanitària general”_ , ofrecida por el _Servei Català de la Salut_, del citado _Departament de Sanitat i Seguretat Social_.


----------



## hamtade

Hola!
¿A caso, alguien conoce el equivalente español para la "caisse primaire d'assurance maladie"?
No sé si, en España, se trata de una organización nacional o autonómica.
¿Serían los Servicios Autonómicos de Salud y Consumo?


----------



## ninagirl

«Dirección Provincial del Instituto Nacional de la Seguridad Social»

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:31998D0441:ES:HTML


----------



## karlalara

no sé como traducir esta frase: _l'assurance-maladie n'a pas vocation à tout prendre en charge_.

Gracias por la ayuda
Merci par m'aider


----------



## elisaf

Hola!
Yo diría: "El seguro social no suele hacerse cargo de todo"
Cuando digo "de todo" me refiero a todos los gastos de atención del enfermo.
Esperar más opiniones!
Saludos.


----------



## noaky85

Bonjour tt!! Je voudrais savoir si "caisses de santé primaire" veut dire "centros de salud primaria"
Merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## Mirlo

Je pense qu'il est:

"Centros de Asistencia Médica Básica"


----------



## noaky85

Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## plemy

Il me semble que la Caisse de santé est l'organisme qui reçoit les apports des cotisants et les gère, pas nécessairement le lieu (hôpital, dispensaire,...) où les soins sont prodigués  aux malades, aux blessés... 
Je propose _*Cajas de Salud Básica *_(le nom doit changer selon les pays...)


----------



## Mirlo

Latinoamerican utilisation "des centres de santé", sauf probablement en Bolivie.


----------



## Teemp

*Nueva pregunta*
Hilos unidos​
Hola!
Tego una pregunta:
¿Qué significa caisses de maladie?
El contexto es:
Ils redoutent que la réforme de financement des caisses de maladie, pilotée par les libéraux
¡Gracias!


----------



## Yukii

Hola,
Pienso que este texto trata de "les caisses de l'Assurance maladie" = "caja (dinero) del Seguro de enfermedad", en español.
Pero no estoy segura... ¿ alguien podría confirmar ?


----------

